# Vise cleanup, before and after pics.



## Tool-in-the-Box (Jul 31, 2014)

Finally got around to cleaning up this 3" vise. I have had it so long I don't even remember where I got it from. I have been known to horde small size machine tools from time to time.)


Anyone recognize the brand? Its not marked.


----------



## Vladymere (Jul 31, 2014)

It looks similar to a Rhodes Shaper vise.  Perhaps a vise from on of the other small shapers that where made?

Vlad


----------



## Smudgemo (Jul 31, 2014)

No idea, but thanks for sharing.  I love before/after pictures of tooling that's been refurbished.

-Ryan


----------



## RandyM (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice job! I'd have a hard time not putting a fresh coat of paint on it.


----------



## ebgb68 (Sep 8, 2014)

What did you use for cleaner ?


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice job.  I too am curious what you used to clean it up with.

Mike.


----------



## bigearl67 (Sep 8, 2014)

Looks great! post a pic of the underside of the casting, this is where you are likely to find a model #. My best guess? Tiwaneese. Still made today and made by the same company that makes Grizzley's Hydrolic vises.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Sep 9, 2014)

Sorry, I don't have a camera handy today but there are no marking anywhere on it.


I use a fine wire wheel at slow speed (using a lathe). Followed by a spitz of WD-40.


----------



## george wilson (Sep 9, 2014)

All the shaper vises I have seen have a 4 screw base,to hold them down more firmly. So,I'm pretty sure you have a milling vise.

The vise itself could be exactly the same as the shaper vise,but with a different swivel base with 4 hold down screws. Atlas shaper and milling vises were made the same way. Different bases.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Sep 9, 2014)

george wilson said:


> Atlas shaper and milling vises were made the same way. Different bases.



Quite true, if I remember right the rotary tables also had different bases. 

I believe its a mill vise as well.


----------

